# Need a new termite company?



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I've posted before that I am not a big fan of the concept of DIY pest control. I think the chemicals the consumer can get without a license are costly (but granted have pretty packaging) and often ineffective. And sadly, consumers are not so great about mixing per instructions and applying appropriately. I think finding a good pest control company that knows your property and challenges is money well spent. They have always worked out cheaper for me than attempting DIY and I had licenses for the chemicals. They even came when I didn't call if the yard or home was up for due diligence spraying or baiting. They were always attentive and came when called. And they came back if needed until situations were resolved. 

I also think some of the best pest control company bargains are to be found in independent operators that struggle to survive in the shadows of the giants. I would ask around and find one of them before automatically going with an office or franchise of a large national corporation. Realize with the biggies a certain amount of what you pay goes toward nothing more than brand maintenance. Restaurant managers will know who is good in your area. As contractors that work on foundations and things. 

Of course check references regardless of who makes your short list.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Sentricon or any bait station is a consumer rip off.
$600.00 for what
To change the name in a computer. One more example if the big guys rip off scams.


----------



## Fruler (Apr 16, 2013)

joecaption said:


> Sentricon or any bait station is a consumer rip off.
> $600.00 for what
> To change the name in a computer. One more example if the big guys rip off scams.


I agree. Four or more visits a year to check the bait tubes! That's why I prefer Termidor. I was shocked at the $600!

Fred


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

The whole idea makes no since to me.
I could careless what the termites are doing out in the yard.
There will always be several colonys of termites out in anyone's yard.
I only care about the one's coming up through the slab, inside the foundation blocks, between the brick and blocks ECT. that no one can see.

There a huge money maker for the termite companys and a 1/2 trained monkey could install them and check them.


----------



## Fruler (Apr 16, 2013)

joecaption said:


> The whole idea makes no since to me.
> I could careless what the termites are doing out in the yard.
> There will always be several colonys of termites out in anyone's yard.
> I only care about the one's coming up through the slab, inside the foundation blocks, between the brick and blocks ECT. that no one can see.
> ...


 Absolutely!

The only way it would make sense to me is if there is proof that the termites will 100% ABSOLUTELY stop at the bait stations. I've never seen such proof. It's all anecdotes.

A continuous (as possible) barrier makes sense to me (Termidor, etc.).

Fred


----------



## Sentricon (Apr 25, 2013)

Congratulations on your new home purchase. It’s definitely a busy, stressful event that comes with a long “to-do” list. Since your lender’s termite inspection was “clear,” wouldn’t it be logical to continue the level of termite control you’re enjoying, and continue with Sentricon? To add DIY products could disrupt their effectiveness, and add to your list of things to do. If you’re still not sure about which pest control company in your area can service the Sentricon® System, check here to find a local company to service your home:


----------



## cibula11 (Jan 6, 2007)

Definitely do NOT use a DIY product for termites. They rarely work and don't really get at the "root" of the problem. 

The company we used charged us a large amount (I want to say between $500-1200), but then we just payed $60 twice a year to have them come out and look. They informed me that the product they use initially is suppose to kill everything guaranteed....so basically I paid them $120 a year for nothing. 

However, after the first year I found a post in our basement that had few live termites in them. They came and treated the post for nothing.


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

sdsester said:


> .......And sadly, consumers are not so great about mixing per instructions and applying appropriately. ........ .


That is square on the head there. I remember buying chlordane and the mix I needed was 1 tsp. to a gal of water. Hard for Joe Average to believe a couple of oz. is not better. Over application has always been the problem with all pesticides. The bunny humpers blame the chemical but it is really the goof using it. Not just consumers either. The paid professionals can be just as off base. When you think about how much DDT was dumped all over this country its down right scary.


----------

